

Effective Emacs - "Nobody has been using Emacs longer than I have" - nickb
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/0342e0bc1aa05c0d

======
bayareaguy
Here's a link to the actual productivity tips Xah suggests:
<http://xahlee.org/emacs/effective_emacs.html>

Go Xah!

EDIT: long ago I went nuts customizing emacs but have made a nearly complete
recovery. Here are the only bindings I have a hard time doing without:

    
    
      (global-set-key "\C-h"       'delete-backward-char)
      (global-set-key "\M-^"       'query-replace-regexp)
      (global-set-key "\C-x:"      'goto-line)
      (global-set-key "\C-x\C-e"   'compile)
      (global-set-key (quote [f3]) (quote call-last-kbd-macro))
      (global-set-key "^[ "        (quote just-one-space))

